# Just had to "Crow" about this!



## Sara Ranch (Nov 1, 2017)

I have two GP as LGA.  Both are in training.

I also have three red tailed hawks, two young/immature bald eagles, owls, and BLACK BUZZARDS on property - in MY air space.  (Black buzzards will kill & eat live animals from the chickens to baby cows.  They prefer roadkill, but if hungry enough, my animals are a meal.)  

The black buzzards do low fly-bys multiple times a day.  Dogs bark.  Dogs chase.

I have been trying to train them about which birds are a threat and which birds are ok.

Today, a Raven (cousin to the crow) was doing a low fly by on the property.  The dogs didn't bark at it!!!!  First time ever that I know of!!!!  My puppies are learning!!!

I just had to "rave" about it!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 1, 2017)

That is great! 
Why do you not want them to chase the crows off though? 
We like when ours do- crows bring in nasty viruses that infect poultry - they are not welcome in my fields.


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 1, 2017)

I have an abundance of "bad" birds that would like to dine on my flocks & herds (chickens, ducks, turkeys, cows).

I don't have a thing against crows.  The forestry guy told me that I had ravens on the property, not crows.  Something maybe to do with elevation?

Both crows and ravens chase/harass the hawks, the owls, the eagles, and the buzzards that would dine on my animals.  So for me, the crows and the ravens are a blessing to have around.

I have not had a problem with the crows or ravens eating my animals food or stealing eggs.  They don't sit in the trees or on fence posts and talk to me.  [Yet]  They just help keep the flying predators in check for me.


----------



## babsbag (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a few crows, wish we had more because they do harass the birds of prey, used to see it all of the time in the city. But I have plenty of hawks around me and not many crows. I'll take the crow any day but maybe your dogs will learn to keep them all away, mine sure don't like them flying low or sitting in nearby trees.


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 3, 2017)

The dogs are still in training.  Cows came back from vacation yesterday, so unfortunately, the dogs are in an outside kennel.  The dogs haven't learned to like or to respect the cows yet.  And I am not ready to deal with the cows taking another vacation!

I have been working with the dogs to know the "good" birds and the "bad" birds around here.  I am hoping they get it and keep it the knowledge!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2017)

That is a milestone moment and it is HUGE! Where else to shout it from the rooftop than right here! Friends and family might not get it, but we do and we celebrate with you! Congratulations!! Good dogs!!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 3, 2017)

Crows rarely hunt on their own and will do major damage to young ones and eggs. We have a large murder in this neck of the woods and as long as they pass over and stay elsewhere, preferably the fields, I don't mind them in the neighborhood, but I will keep them moving if some begin to land here. The mocking birds and blue jays will also assault birds of prey and run them from their territory. We have several different kinds of hawks and owls here, but it is the red tails and great horned that do the most damage here. Glad your dogs are listening to ya and hope they continue to get better and serve you and the animals very well there....


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 3, 2017)

Thanks!

If anyone has training tips for the GP's, please PM me.  These guys are getting a LATE start in training due to their previous homes.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2017)

This is what I have posted about our 2 Great Pyrenees. Our first and second GP's, so not exactly a dog expert here. I prefaced actual ownership with study of the LGD forum here on BYH. I wanted a GP but at the time we lived in town, so I consoled myself by haunting the LGD forum, reading and learning. There are others here with much more experience than I and can answer any questions you might have. 

I guess the most important things I can tell you is to be consistent and have patience. Maybe you can glean something to use with your dogs from what I have posted. Anytime you have a question, come to the forum and ask! 

Paris is our female and our first Pyrenees. She was a free chicken killer. It took two years to turn her around into a chicken protector. What I learned in that is if something is in "her" yard, it becomes "hers". Even in a coop, over time, the chickens went from being the hated object of her punishment to belonging to her, and thus protected.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threa...heep-goats-or-chase-bears-hawk-post-26.23771/

Funny story

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/not-my-ducks.28849/

Trip is our male Pyrenees and is now 3 years old. He has matured into an awesome dog. He jumps the fences and goes in and out of the pasture. I put him with the sheep, he gets bored, jumps out, comes to the house and takes a nap under the porch. LOL He senses a threat, he jumps back in and races to the front fence to bark and chase away the garbage truck monster.

He jumped OUT, like OUT of our property once to play with the French Bulldog next door, Pepe. I read Trip the riot act for weeks after that. I called him to me, praised him, then I grabbed the top of the wire and scolded, making it plain that he was not to go over the fence. No! This is MY fence and YOU don't jump over it! You stay in here where you belong, NOT outside the fence. Trip hates for me to be unhappy with him. I walked him around the fence, grabbing the wire between every T-post and scolding him. He grinned, squinted his eyes and dropped his head in submission. It's hard not to laugh at the grinning goofus. After each scolding, I loved him, praised him, then walked to the next fence section and called him to me. We had Come-To-Jesus meetings every other day for about 3 weeks. He has never jumped OUT again, although he could very easily.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/new-pyrenees-puppy.30587/

Trip's sheep training.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/trip-is-a-sheep-guardian.32758/

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/trip-and-baby-chicks.33531/

Paris' sheep training.

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/paris-has-begun-lamb-training.33844/


----------



## Sara Ranch (Nov 3, 2017)

Thank you - I will read the threads soon!  This weekend, I hope!

I am off tomorrow to bring back some new adoptees to the ranch.  My focus will be on getting them settled and all that goes with that.


----------

